# Tricketts Memorial Grounds Air Raid Shelters, Waterfoot, Rossendale, Lancashire.



## CHEWY (Jan 3, 2011)

These air raid shelters are situated in "Tricketts Memorial Ground" in Waterfoot, Rossendale.

There's a few of them all in close proximity, but only one is accessible  




*The Pics*






































​


----------



## vwdirtboy (Jan 3, 2011)

Very nice mate... how ya feeling?


----------



## CHEWY (Jan 3, 2011)

Thankies VW 

i'm not too bad..
be glad when i get new leg, keep doing things and forgetting i can't.
i get up and try and put non existant leg on the floor first, but haven't fallen over.... yet


----------



## night crawler (Jan 3, 2011)

Made from precast concrete, I saw a similar type at Hampstead Norreys airfield when I visited it last year.


----------



## vwdirtboy (Jan 3, 2011)

CHEWY said:


> Thankies VW
> 
> i'm not too bad..
> be glad when i get new leg, keep doing things and forgetting i can't.
> i get up and try and put non existant leg on the floor first, but haven't fallen over.... yet



Ha ha.. Mate anytime your down this way drop us a line we'll show you the sights


----------



## gingrove (Jan 3, 2011)

night crawler said:


> Made from precast concrete, I saw a similar type at Hampstead Norreys airfield when I visited it last year.



Won't that be a bit heavy for a new leg ?


----------

